
The Odds Are Increasing That Microsoft's Business Will Just Completely Collapse - rpledge
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsofts-business-could-collapse-2010-6
======
byoung2
_Big companies are starting to ditch Microsoft Office for Google Apps. If this
becomes a trend, Microsoft's second huge cash cow will be under immediate
threat._

The IT guys removed Office from all of our computers at work and replaced it
with OpenOffice last year. I would imagine that this is happening in a lot of
places. Between OpenOffice and Google Docs, you have 90% of what you need to
be productive, at a cost of $0. The other 10% costs you a couple hundred per
seat. I bet a lot of companies are doing the math.

------
pedalpete
Is Kinect Microsoft's iPod?

It wasn't so long ago that Apple was also in dire circumstances.

Cash-cows die. What company has been able to milk the same cow forever. At
what point does MS start giving away their legacy products and start charging
for the things that nobody else is currently doing?

I read 'Microsoft's Business Will Just Completely Collapse' as their current
business, but they've arguably got a pipeline of very interesting products
still to come.

